# Barry will not be back with the Rockets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Rockets have been in talks with several teams about moving veteran guard Brent Barry, according to several individuals with knowledge of the discussions.
> 
> The most serious talks have been with the Los Angeles Clippers, Memphis Grizzlies and Oklahoma City Thunder.
> 
> Though nothing appears imminent, there is a good chance the 6-7 Barry could be traded to create roster space before the start of camp Oct. 28. Rockets general manager Daryl Morey declined to comment, and Barry could not be reached for comment.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/6595741.html


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Rockets could trade Barry*

I like Brent Barry, but he just didn't get enough minutes last year to do anything significant.
Can we first trade Brian Cook.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Rockets could trade Barry*

Red Claws D-league expansion team picked James White in the draft.
So now the Rockets have 15 player.

http://www.oursportscentral.com/services/releases/?id=3898878


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets could trade Barry*



mtlk said:


> Red Claws D-league expansion team picked James White in the draft.
> So now the Rockets have 15 player.
> 
> http://www.oursportscentral.com/services/releases/?id=3898878


I was curious about this, so I tried to find more info.



> Players sign contracts with the D-League, not individual teams.
> 
> _[...]_
> 
> ...


http://www.ridiculousupside.com/2009/9/1/1010007/d-league-expansion-draft-tomorrow

White is still on our team.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Rockets could trade Barry*

Yea I liked Barry as well but he didn't so enough as a Rocket to make him worth keeping.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Rockets could trade Barry*

Is it werent for his stupid turnovers at times, I dont think we would be discussing trading him.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Rockets could trade Barry*

He doesn't really bring that much to the team. He is just out on the floor.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Rockets could trade Barry*

he's one of those players who should have retired 1-2 years ago... he had great athleticism(though never deserving of his slam dunk title over finley), and was a smart player who was almost automatic from 3. I really liked his prime years with the supersonics. unfortunately he wasted his last couple years of prime warming the bench for the guy(finley) who he stole the slam dunk title from. karma? he's still one of the best in the league at spotting up 3's and is still a serviceable veteran. he's not really useful for the rockets nor any of their potential suitors though. he needs to go to the celtics who can use the depth.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Rockets could trade Barry*



> (finley) who he stole the slam dunk title from.


Didn't even think about the slam dunk contest from 1996. Wow! Barry may have stolen it from Finley BUT, that contest could possibly be the worst of all time.

Brent Barry, Darrell Armstrong, Jerry Stakehouse, Doug Christie, Michael Finely, and Greg Minor (WTF!)

Someone who has more time than me can go back and determine which contest was the worst in terms of participants.

Hopefully Morey can steal a second round pick away from the Clips for Barry. They do need someone to help the young guys recognize certain things on the court during games. That is where he will be most helpful.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Rockets could trade Barry*



> Brent Barry, *Darrell Armstrong*, Jerry Stakehouse, Doug Christie, Michael Finely, and Greg Minor (WTF!)


didnt he end up laying it up haha

as for barry he needs to go, hes not getting any younger and is no longer reliable on the court, im sure jermaine taylor can easily cover what we lose with barry plus he has 10+ years on him, without yao and t-mac for a huge chunk of the season we need to play the younger players then when the stars return we got some power BOOM


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets could trade Barry*

I am a big fan of Barry, and in a way I think he was used the wrong way last year. He could have spread the floor, but just didnt get enough time to really get into the flow of things. 

Now, I think its just too late to save his Rockets career. Too bad, I think he really could have helped.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets could trade Barry*

Also, I dont think he "stole" the contest from Finley. Any white player who can dunk from the free throw line wins the dunk contest in my book. Lol


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets could trade Barry*



> NBA sources told FOX 26 Sports Thursday guard Brent Barry will not be back with the Houston Rockets for the upcoming season.
> 
> Barry will either be traded or he will retire with the Rockets expected in that case to buy out his contract which had one year remaining.


Link


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Barry is a Rockets legend in my book. He took Luther Head's spot and got him outta here.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Barry is a Rockets legend in my book. He took Luther Head's spot and got him outta here.


Read the "Yao/T-Mac" thread. You'll see Head did something good (or at least tried to) for the Rockets recently.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Great guy,but he past his prime a long ago.
Good luck to him.


----------

